# The May Girls! *Annabell Kidded** Dorcas Kidded*



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Ok, first due Medea, Second freshener due on Mothers day. 




























Then, Cloudy due May 10th. Third Freshener


















Tatianna due May 15th. FF


















Dorcas due May 16th. Second Freshener 


















And last but not least, Annabelle. Due May 16th as well. A First freshener









And that's the last BIG baby boom.

I have a few stragglers, but this is the last hair pulling out fest. :ROFL: :GAAH:


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: The May Girls!*

Wow...you are going to be really busy! Medea looks like she's going to have a calf rather than a kid...LOL!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: The May Girls!*

Yeah, I'm pretty sure she's having a single.  :slapfloor: :ROFL:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: The May Girls!*



> Wow...you are going to be really busy! Medea looks like she's going to have a calf rather than a kid...LOL!


 :ROFL:

I agree.. she is huge....you are going to be ....very busy ..that is for sure... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: The May Girls!*

WOW, here I thought you were done. More babies to be watched all over the world. I am super glad you posted shaved pictures of your FF's. I was hoping Pickles was right on time with her udder development. Your pictures show that she is. She is about the same size as Annabelle and due May 10 or there abouts.

How many goats do you have?


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: The May Girls!*

Um.... I'd have to actually go out and count. :ROFL: :slapfloor:

But this is the last big bunch of does due. Then I have one in June and one in July. Maybe one in august.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: The May Girls!*



> Um.... I'd have to actually go out and count.


 :laugh:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: The May Girls!*

 :help:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: The May Girls!*

I really hope this group has multiples and girls for you Ashley! I REALLY like Tatianna's long dairy look!!


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: The May Girls!*

Ashley......I had no idea you had so many goaties, you truly live in goat heaven :greengrin: ! Even though your girls are ready to pop and are probably getting uncomfortable..... your goats always look so happy! 
Best Wishes for smooth, uncomplicated deliveries......oh, and for lots of :kidred: girly girls!


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: The May Girls!*

So wonderful, I can't wait for pics. They are all so big....you should have plenty. They all look really good. Great Job!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: The May Girls!*

Woot! Cloudy is in early labor. Wont eat... NOT like her. Udder filling and ligs are gone! 

She's on cam.


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: The May Girls! Cloudy is in labor*

Come on Cloudy!!!!! :stars: Let's see some pretty babies! :dance:


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: The May Girls! Cloudy is in labor*

Medea is huge! Do you have any babies yet? Yeah i'm all done with kidding season to Seems like we we always wish for it to be here, then it is here and gone faster than we know it.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: The May Girls! Cloudy is in labor*

How exciting! I'd LOVE to have a cam set up in our shed when we get it done, but I'll probably have to settle with a baby monitor instead..LOL


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: The May Girls! Cloudy is in labor*

Happy and healthy...Kidding.. :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: The May Girls! Cloudy is in labor*

Triplet bucks. around 1:30 am. will post more after I get some sleep.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: The May Girls! Cloudy is in labor*

congrats Ashley! Sorry I missed it, I just had to get to sleep and she was taking forever!!!


----------



## Rogersfarm (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: The May Girls! Cloudy is in labor*

Wow! Three bucklings can't wait to see pics.I guess it is the year for boys.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: The May Girls! Cloudy is in labor*









Left, first one born. Middle second one born. Right, last born.


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: The May Girls! Cloudy kidded.*

SOOOO cute! I saw them on the camera this morning and thought, "Darn! I missed another one!!"

Congratulations!
:stars:

-Tina


----------



## ZipperDoo (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: The May Girls! Cloudy kidded.*

Is the second born male or female? Beautiful! And congrats!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: The May Girls! Cloudy kidded.*

Congrats on the healthy kids. Sorry there wasn't a doeling for you - but they are very cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: The May Girls! Cloudy kidded.*

They are so cute....congrats... :thumb: :hug: :leap:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: The May Girls! *Medea in Labor**

Medea is in labor today, on cam now.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: The May Girls! *Medea in Labor**

Awww those babies are ADORABLE! I definitely love the middle one, his coloring is beautiful!

And wow already another in labor! And she is HUGE!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: The May Girls! *Medea in Labor**

:hair:


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: The May Girls! *Medea in Labor**

:shades: what is taking her so long?!?!?!? :shades: j/k

I hope she doesn't leave you hanging


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: The May Girls! *Medea in Labor**

It looks like Cloudy's boys are favoring Medeas stall! I keep seeing them pop into the stall!!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: The May Girls! *Medea in Labor**

blah, I know. They love climbing in that stall now. lol


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: The May Girls! *Medea in Labor**

I am trying to learn your camera lingo is a 2 a doe or a buck? I have seen you do it before but I started watching late and thought you were telling us its the second baby. Or are you saying there are atleast 2 kids?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: The May Girls! *Medea in Labor**

i do believe that 2 fingers means a girl


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: The May Girls! *Medea in Labor**

think the second born is a girl as well -- she is swinging it in the hallway


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: The May Girls! *Medea in Labor**

That 3rd one was a shock she didnt look like she was even pushing it just fell out.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: The May Girls! *Medea in Labor**

yah totally - I dont think Ashley saw it coming LOL


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: The May Girls! *Medea in Labor**

triplet does 

she just called me

im heading to bed :ZZZ: poor ashley she will be up for a while yet makign sure they nurse and get fully dried off


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: The May Girls! *Medea in Labor**

WOW that is awesome I am going to bed now too I just wanted to stay up and watch them being born since I have to wait till January or Feduary till I have any births at this house.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: The May Girls! *Medea in Labor**

One finger is a boy and two is a girl.  Wow I a tired! But triplet does was worth it.

Off to bed. Pics in the morning. :ZZZ: :ZZZ:


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: The May Girls! *Medea in Labor**

WOW! Triplet does! Congratulations!
:stars:

-Tina


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

*Re: The May Girls! *Medea in Labor**

Congrats Ashley!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: The May Girls! *Medea in Labor**

Awww I just missed seeing them born! They are ADORABLE! And CONGRATS ON TRIPLET DOES!!!! BTW, your Doe looks adorable too, I loved watching her off and on yesterday, she has a perky looking personality, and I love her ears


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: The May Girls! *Medea in Labor**

congrats...... :leap: :greengrin: :hug:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: The May Girls! *Medea in Labor**

Here they are!









So cute and I am soooooooo thrilled!!!!!!!!!!!!! :leap: :leap: :leap: :leap: :leap: :leap: :leap: :leap: :leap: :leap:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: The May Girls! *Medea in Labor**

That cam is way too addicting! I had to be up at 4:30 for work and I kept watching, finally HAD to get to bed at 12:30. Glad that all went well and that Medea evened the ratio . ADORABLE lil' girls!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: The May Girls! *Medea in Labor**

Aww...they are adorable.... :thumb:  :greengrin:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: The May Girls! *Medea Kidded**

very nice Ashley


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: The May Girls! *Medea Kidded**

For those of you who missed it someone did record it for me.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: The May Girls! *Medea Kidded**

Congrats on the new girls. Please tell whoever did the recording, Thanks. I had to work that night and missed it.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: The May Girls! *Annabell in possible labor**

Annabell is in possible labor. Ligs are gone, but her udder hasn't filled. She's on day 142. She's been dealing with a bit of a prolapse, which has gotten terribly worse in the last couple hours. It was over the size of my fist when I went out to feed and i managed to get it back in. I checked her cervix and she is open. Please pray for her. I don't know whats going to happen.

Oh and I've got her and tatianna on cam. Annabell is the white one and Tatianna is the dark one with moonspots.


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: The May Girls! *Annabell in possible labor**

ray: I'll be watching the cam, Ashley. I hope she'll be ok.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: The May Girls! *Annabell in possible labor**

Thier both happily munching on hay right now. Hopefully she will go soon or maybe the prolapse will stay in.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: The May Girls! *Annabell in possible labor**

tatianna kidded, Single buck. Annabell is in her own stall now, upset and something it just not right with her.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: The May Girls! *Annabell in possible labor**

congrats on the little buckling.... :thumb: :wink:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: The May Girls! *Annabell in possible labor**

Here is Tati's big boy:


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: The May Girls! *Annabell in possible labor**

He sure is a cutie. What is it with all these huge single bucks being born. Did someone forget to tell the moms that the normal goat pregnancy produces twins or triplets or even quads. Everyone is just going solo this season. Even Pickles jumped on the single buck wagon.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: The May Girls! *Annabell in possible labor**

Annabelle kidded!

She kidded awesome. I was a bit worried because she was having hard contractions for a while and her kid was kicking in there like crazy. Well it turns out her kid just likes to MOVE. She kicked on her way out! lol. And Belle had her standing up with her front feet on my moms leg. ha ha ha.

She started to bleed pretty bad after kidding so I ran and got my oxytocin and called my vet. They wouldn't give me a dose and wanted me to bring her in. Said they didn't feel comfortable, but this must have been a vet I didn't know on call because my usual vet always talks to me and gives me dosages on the phone. I was so peeved because they would rather my doe bleed out on the half hour trip into the vet than have me give a simple dose of oxytocin.

Anyways, I figured out the dosage and gave it to her. It stopped the bleeding fine.

She passed the placenta and seems to be fine, but I am still watching her.

Also Dorcas is now in labor so cam will switch over to her for a bit later tonight and then back to Belle. 

Now for PICS!!!!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: The May Girls! *Annabell Kidded** Dorcas In labor**

Congrats on the doeling! I am so glad that everything is better now with your doe!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: The May Girls! *Annabell Kidded** Dorcas In labor**

awe she is a cutie -- congrats


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: The May Girls! *Annabell Kidded** Dorcas In labor**

What a pretty baby!!! Congrats Ashley...and thank goodness all is well with Annabelle!


----------



## Sunny Daze (May 18, 2010)

*Re: The May Girls! *Annabell Kidded** Dorcas In labor**

Yay congrats! Are those wattles I see? Chi Chi didn't give me any this time around with her quads!!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: The May Girls! *Annabell Kidded** Dorcas In labor**

Yep!!! Wattles, Blue eyes and possibly polled!!!    :leap:


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: The May Girls! *Annabell Kidded** Dorcas In labor**

Oh... LOVE, LOVE, LOVE that last doeling.... so darn cute!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: The May Girls! *Annabell Kidded** Dorcas In labor**

Dorcas is really keeping you waiting....how close do you think she is Ashley?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: The May Girls! *Annabell Kidded** Dorcas In labor**

I saw one baby....came with help

I saw the signal for :kidred:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: The May Girls! *Annabell Kidded** Dorcas In labor**

Yep, Dorcas Kidded, Single doe kid 

Doe was head first, no legs. Placenta was pretty much coming with her. Took a little bit to get her out and once we got her out she started seizing, then was unresponsive. So I ran out in the hallway and swung her to get all the junk out of her lungs. Rubbed her real good and she finally came back.

Since then she has been fine and is nursing fine. Dorcas is being a great mom.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Very pretty baby!! Congrats! I was surprised that she was the only one, Dorcas looked like there were at least 2 in there.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

congrats!

wow you really have been hammered with the singles  at least its a girl though


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

They all are so dang cute!! Congrats!!!


----------

